# Aug 9 flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It was visitors 2 Flathead 0.










Randy Wade Jr. with a new PB 43.27 pounds.

Catchabiggun 
Robby


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking flathead! It looks bigger than him! Lol! Congrats on your PB!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

ohio river?


----------

